# Boc's Purge - Dreamforge, Necrons (more to come soon)



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Going through my loads upon loads of shit, more will follow in the coming days/weeks, primarily CSM as I get rid of all of them.

*All items will only be shipped at the stated price in the continental United States, for worldwide I will adjust -$3 USD and add on the actual shipping cost.*

Here's what we've got thus far, prices include shipping:

*Dreamforge*

Leviathan Crusader with Excalibur Sword, Cooling Stacks, and the giant assault cannon arm
_Brand New, unopened_
- $120

*Necrons*
Immortals
_Brand New, unopened_
- $25

Warriors
_Brand New, unopened_
- $30

If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## HoratiOTFH (Mar 18, 2013)

Tried to PM you, can't for some reason. Would you consider a deal on the Necrons?


----------

